# Great British bake off



## Steff (Aug 14, 2012)

Wooo the show returns tonight can't wait really love it


----------



## Northerner (Aug 14, 2012)

Me too Steff, I have really enjoyed the past series of this - some amazing (and some not so amazing!) food, drooooool


----------



## Carina1962 (Aug 14, 2012)

Am totally looking forward to it myself


----------



## Twitchy (Aug 14, 2012)

Oooooh, there goes the diet lol! Love this programme...


----------



## Northerner (Aug 14, 2012)

I'm already drooling!


----------



## Steff (Aug 14, 2012)

Ohhh yummy scrummy already hehe
Although hate can so posh girl Victoria can go lol


----------



## Northerner (Aug 14, 2012)

Didn't fancy that tomato cake! Tomato????


----------



## Steff (Aug 14, 2012)

Oh dear some of them don't know the difference between salt and sugar


----------



## Northerner (Aug 14, 2012)

Steff said:


> Oh dear some of them don't know the difference between salt and sugar



I know! Hope you don't make any mistakes like that Steff!


----------



## Steff (Aug 14, 2012)

Northerner said:


> I know! Hope you don't make any mistakes like that Steff!



Lol no luckily only desserts I can mess up are eton mess or sticky toffee pud 

Thought the scots lad would win that tbh


----------



## Northerner (Aug 14, 2012)

Steff said:


> Lol no luckily only desserts I can mess up are eton mess or sticky toffee pud
> 
> Thought the scots lad would win that tbh



Me too, from what the judges were saying about them. These cakes look a bit sickly for me!


----------



## Northerner (Aug 14, 2012)

I like Catherine  And the Scottish lad


----------



## Steff (Aug 14, 2012)

Steff said:


> Lol no luckily only desserts I can mess up are eton mess or sticky toffee pud
> 
> Thought the scots lad would win that tbh


Wow some brill cakes there

Stuart's the best for me


----------



## Northerner (Aug 14, 2012)

Aw, feel sorry for her, but she did make a bit of a mess of things unfortunately


----------



## Steff (Aug 14, 2012)

Or did I mean someone else can't remember I just know its him who did the good union jack cake lol

Thought Catherine would win best baker


----------



## Northerner (Aug 14, 2012)

I haven't got used to the names yet Steff


----------



## Northerner (Aug 14, 2012)

Looking forward to pie week. I love pies!


----------



## HelenP (Aug 15, 2012)

I only discovered this with the last series, don't know if it had been on before that, I really enjoyed it too.

Love it when they have to do 'their own thing', thought the Union Jack cake (the 'perfect' one, not the scruffy one, lol) was brilliant, although I can see that guy getting a tad cocky.

Sadly no 'Rob' this year  

xx


----------



## everydayupsanddowns (Aug 15, 2012)

Essential viewing in our house. My youngest daughter is mad about it. She's cranked up the baking already! (fully testing my resolve  )


----------



## Twitchy (Aug 15, 2012)

Well that was bittersweet torture!  what gives with putting tomatoes in a cake?! Thought the rose icing was beautiful, shame that lady had to leave... 

Bread next week, yay!!


----------



## Steff (Aug 15, 2012)

HelenP said:


> I only discovered this with the last series, don't know if it had been on before that, I really enjoyed it too.
> 
> Love it when they have to do 'their own thing', thought the Union Jack cake (the 'perfect' one, not the scruffy one, lol) was brilliant, although I can see that guy getting a tad cocky.
> 
> ...



Who's rob


----------



## HelenP (Aug 16, 2012)

Steff said:


> Who's rob



Very gorgeous contestant from last year, lol.







xx


----------



## Steff (Aug 16, 2012)

HelenP said:


> Very gorgeous contestant from last year, lol.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Oh yesss i remember him now 

I reckon james could be my new rob lol


----------



## Northerner (Aug 21, 2012)

Bread tonight! Bet they don't worry about carbs or GI


----------



## Steff (Aug 25, 2012)

Arghhh was at darts forgot it was on humph


----------



## Northerner (Aug 25, 2012)

Steff said:


> Arghhh was at darts forgot it was on humph



Repeated Sunday mornings 11:30 BBC2


----------



## Steff (Aug 25, 2012)

Northerner said:


> Repeated Sunday mornings 11:30 BBC2



Oh many thanks Alan shall be tuning in


----------



## Steff (Aug 26, 2012)

just watching now love brendons idea of stone baking the flat breads


----------



## Steff (Aug 26, 2012)

i got the person wrong who would go he was preety dire this week 

brendon is adorable though loved his stuff this week


stuart is hanging on by his fingernails though


next time its tarts mmm


----------



## Northerner (Aug 26, 2012)

Wasn't overly keen on the bread round, probably because of jealousy thinking how I couldn't just stuff all that into my face without even considering my BG levels! I know that applies to most things on the show, it's just bread that seems to bug me! 

Looking forward to all those tarts though!


----------



## HelenP (Aug 26, 2012)

Mmm, I would've loved to have tried all those breads!  Thought they all did really well with the 8-strand plait!  They weren't all perfect, but they all looked really tasty!

xx


----------



## Steff (Aug 26, 2012)

HelenP said:


> Mmm, I would've loved to have tried all those breads!  Thought they all did really well with the 8-strand plait!  They weren't all perfect, but they all looked really tasty!
> 
> xx



Yeah agreed Helen it looked mightly complicated and the 3 that were such good bread makers seemed to have a unfair advantage.
But alas I do hope John brendon and sarah-jane go along way


----------



## HelenP (Aug 26, 2012)

Haven't really gotten to know their names yet, other than I think the nicelooking young man is John......

xx


----------



## Steff (Sep 4, 2012)

Mmmmm desserts tonight

So pleased Brendon's got in at number one 


Wonder where mel is tonight


----------



## HelenP (Sep 4, 2012)

MMMMMmmmmmm some of those Tortes and Meringue desserts looked SOooo yummy.

Thought the creme caramel round was a tad boring though.

xx


----------



## Steff (Sep 9, 2012)

just catching up with the episode i missed with torte tartins(2 week ago)

stuart messed up again


----------



## Northerner (Sep 9, 2012)

Couldn't get enthusiastic about meringues as I really dislike them. Next week, however, is PIE WEEK!!!!


----------



## Steff (Sep 9, 2012)

Northerner said:


> Couldn't get enthusiastic about meringues as I really dislike them. Next week, however, is PIE WEEK!!!!



Yeah this week i cant even remember who left can you ?


----------



## Northerner (Sep 9, 2012)

Steff said:


> Yeah this week i cant even remember who left can you ?



I've forgotten!


----------



## Steff (Sep 9, 2012)

Northerner said:


> I've forgotten!



hehe what a pair we are. il watch it again n tell you


----------



## Steff (Sep 9, 2012)

Yes it was Stuart,Alan

guessed that after i saw his maringue lol

Ryan is hanging on every week

cant wait to see the beef wellington mmm


----------



## Steff (Sep 15, 2012)

shame to see manisha go but kinda guessed


----------



## Steff (Sep 18, 2012)

Shall be on record tonight football rules grr


----------



## Northerner (Sep 18, 2012)

Steff said:


> Shall be on record tonight football rules grr



But it's puddings tonight Steff!!!


----------



## Steff (Sep 18, 2012)

I know turned it over at ht just in time to see carolines dough hit the dek lol


----------



## Northerner (Sep 18, 2012)

Steff said:


> I know turned it over at ht just in time to see carolines dough hit the dek lol



I love her, she's so funny! Very good show tonight Steff - plenty of drama at the end but I won't give anything away!


----------



## Steff (Sep 18, 2012)

Northerner said:


> I love her, she's so funny! Very good show tonight Steff - plenty of drama at the end but I won't give anything away!



Your a scholer and a gent 

I'll b bk with my views later lol


----------



## everydayupsanddowns (Sep 18, 2012)

Shaping up nicely... Still can't really see who will make it to the final 3!


----------



## HelenP (Sep 18, 2012)

I do enjoy this programme every week, but tonight's was my favourite so far!!  Great viewing.  Can't put my finger on why, but I DOOOO find Brendan irritating!!

xx


----------



## Northerner (Sep 19, 2012)

HelenP said:


> I do enjoy this programme every week, but tonight's was my favourite so far!!  Great viewing.  Can't put my finger on why, but I DOOOO find Brendan irritating!!
> 
> xx



I agree - best show so far. Also agree about Brendan! Cathryn is my favourite mainly because she really doesn't know how good she is and it's always such a surprise for her when she gets compliments. And she has lovely hair


----------



## Steff (Sep 19, 2012)

Humph well for me Brendon's my fave


----------



## Northerner (Sep 19, 2012)

Steff said:


> Humph well for me Brendon's my fave



Actually, I like them all at this stage


----------



## Steff (Sep 19, 2012)

Has John left f good or just this bit of the show


Yay Brendon's got first in blind challenge to and star baker


----------



## Steff (Sep 19, 2012)

Wow no one went so that will be because of John not James lol 

Cut fingers rule


----------



## Northerner (Sep 19, 2012)

Steff said:


> Wow no one went so that will be because of John not James lol
> 
> Cut fingers rule



It was a good one wasn't it? Two to go next week though, it will be tough!


----------



## HelenP (Sep 19, 2012)

Steff said:


> Humph well for me Brendon's my fave



Don't actually DISlike Brendan, I just find him a bit irritating.  He IS a very gifted baker, though.

I'll hate it when two have to be voted off next week, I always hate double 'evictions' in any 'reality' show.  I do think it was fair that nobody went this week, in light of John's injury, you can't just 'guess' what his strudel might've been like - especially bearing in mind how Ryan pulled it out of the bag in the 3rd round last week.

xx


----------



## Steff (Sep 23, 2012)

Im loving the junior bake off they are into the semis finals there


----------



## Northerner (Sep 25, 2012)

Buns and doughnuts tonight!  And two people to go!


----------



## Steff (Sep 25, 2012)

I know grr midsummer clashes but alas bake off comes first


----------



## Steff (Sep 25, 2012)

Sarah janes in trouble I reckon


----------



## Steff (Sep 25, 2012)

Right Sarah  jane is surely going


----------



## Northerner (Sep 25, 2012)

Steff said:


> Right Sarah  jane is surely going



Yes, I think so, and possibly John also. Ryan will be OK because they really liked his first buns  Danny is doing really well this week


----------



## Steff (Sep 25, 2012)

Ryan is going to he has messed up again

My darling Brendon is amazing lol


----------



## Steff (Sep 25, 2012)

On the mark they just were not good enough Sarah Jane had 3 terrible bakes.

Great for Danny to get star baker

Biscuits next week and gingerbread houses mmmmm


----------



## Northerner (Sep 25, 2012)

Steff said:


> Ryan is going to he has messed up again
> 
> My darling Brendon is amazing lol



You were right! I thought Ryan might have scraped in and John would go.


----------



## HelenP (Sep 26, 2012)

Lol, knew from the beginning it would be Sarah Jane and Ryan.

Shame, I liked Ryan, but prefer the ones who are left.  I was pleased that Danny got Star Baker, too.

Those buns in the first round............ 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			








xx


----------



## trophywench (Sep 29, 2012)

Answer me a question ? if you cook/bake.  Being hypercritical perhaps ?..

If you were entering this competition knowing as they do, that you are going to be asked to cook a variety of different things, one of which was bound to be yeast cookery including bread, and your way of starting a sweet yeast dough mix was to ?Put it in my outer hall overnight? ? would you not have had a little think about that and wondered to yourself, what?s the temperature out there?

And that plaited thing one of em made ? could see it burning through the door.  They sure as hell must have some form of insulation at their disposal? ? OK at home you?d likely use the middle of the newspaper and you still could on the comp, as long as you put a piece of parchment/silicon paper/ greaseproof between the newsprint and the article?  Or multiple layers of greaseproof or whatever. 

But in any case ? at the very least - turn the flipping oven down a bit and stop it getting worse, to let the innards cook!

And some of their supposed reactions are unbelievable aren?t they?  ?It?s burnt?  Reaction ?Is it??

OK you can?t tell the middle?s soggy or something when that happens - but if you can?t see the outside?s getting burnt ? well?l?l-l-l

Finally, somehow Brendan and Gingerbread Houses don't seem to compute.  But he'll probably turn out to have 26 Godchildren who he loves unconditionally who are and were always fond of gingerbread.  

Bet he uses a set-square and a ruler!


----------



## Old Holborn (Sep 30, 2012)

trophywench said:


> Bet he uses a set-square and a ruler!


 

And apply for planning permission !


----------



## trophywench (Sep 30, 2012)

PP not needed, it's a temporary structure !


----------



## Steff (Oct 2, 2012)

MMMMMM biccies and crackers


----------



## Northerner (Oct 2, 2012)

Steff said:


> MMMMMM biccies and crackers



Cathryn's made a bit of a mess up  Declan and Danny the best so far


----------



## Northerner (Oct 2, 2012)

Northerner said:


> Cathryn's made a bit of a mess up



...and again  Needs to really pick things up now!


----------



## HelenP (Oct 2, 2012)

I'm really not sure I see this gingerbread construction as master-baker stuff.

Haven't been as enthralled with this week's subjects as in previous weeks.

I think this could be Cathryn's last week, sadly.

xx


----------



## Steff (Oct 2, 2012)

ahh poor catherine  oooh danny is the only gal left now 

next week is french semis wooo


----------



## Northerner (Oct 2, 2012)

HelenP said:


> I'm really not sure I see this gingerbread construction as master-baker stuff.
> 
> Haven't been as enthralled with this week's subjects as in previous weeks.
> 
> ...



You weren't wrong  Possibly Danny or John to go next time then, although Brendan doesn't always get the praise he seems to think he deserves! He is very good, but doesn't seem to click with Paul very well and his flavours aren't always the best.


----------



## HelenP (Oct 2, 2012)

Oooooh, next week's looks MUCH more yummy!!  

I would imagine Danny or John will be eliminated, as Brendan and James are shoe-ins for the final, surely?

xx


----------



## HelenP (Oct 2, 2012)

Oooh, we posted at the same time Northey, with the same thought, lol.

And yes, lol, didn't Brendan think he was gonna get 'Star Baker' this week?  Hah!!

xx


----------



## Northerner (Oct 2, 2012)

HelenP said:


> Oooh, we posted at the same time Northey, with the same thought, lol.
> 
> xx



Great minds, as they say!


----------



## Steff (Oct 2, 2012)

Lol I'll just say nowt next week then


----------



## Northerner (Oct 2, 2012)

Steff said:


> ahh poor catherine  oooh danny is the only gal left now
> 
> next week is french semis wooo



I missed this earlier Steff - you must have posted just as I was writing mine! I actually missed what it was about next week - french fancies, eh?


----------



## trophywench (Oct 2, 2012)

Creme Patissiere!  Oh glory.  Love the stuff.  Awful if it goes grainy.

Thing is a 7 yo would have loved Brendan's, but Paul?  Nah.  Never.

I adored the derelict barn! - it was just as it would be if you found it in a real field, wasn't it?  And the Colisseum was triumphant!  Fantastic buttresses.

Think I'd have plumped for the Tower of leaning Pisa meself ...... am sure I'd have succeeded, in fact Danny nearly did but shape was a bit wrong.  Miaow, LOL


----------



## Northerner (Oct 9, 2012)

Sickly stuff this week


----------



## Steff (Oct 9, 2012)

yukkkk hehe


----------



## Northerner (Oct 9, 2012)

John or Danny to go this week...


----------



## Steff (Oct 9, 2012)

Northerner said:


> John or Danny to go this week...



Wow that scots guy been daring again chili sugar woo

I agree one thing for sure Brendon is safe


----------



## Northerner (Oct 9, 2012)

Steff said:


> Wow that scots guy been daring again chili sugar woo
> 
> I agree one thing for sure Brendon is safe



Brendan is consistently good at delivering, but Paul doesn't like him, I reckon.

Those swans are impressive!


----------



## Steff (Oct 9, 2012)

Wow that lad jus got hammered on all 3 things


----------



## Steff (Oct 9, 2012)

BrendOn messed up


Poor Danny had a mare


----------



## Northerner (Oct 9, 2012)

James is so going to win! 

John had a mare first round, Danny a mare second round  Brendan not as hot a favourite as he'd like to think.


----------



## Steff (Oct 9, 2012)

Northerner said:


> James is so going to win!
> 
> John had a mare first round, Danny a mare second round  Brendan not as hot a favourite as he'd like to think.



James always thinks out of the box which is great


----------



## Northerner (Oct 9, 2012)

Hard to pick, but I think Danny will be leaving...


----------



## Steff (Oct 9, 2012)

Ahh shame for her and women kind hehe so a male will be winning lol


----------



## trophywench (Oct 9, 2012)

God, you'd love her to be your mum if you were a kid, wouldn't you?  Also Carolyn.

But nothing was outstanding, the creme pat was a disaster (told you it would sort em out, didn't I?) and ......

There's nothing innovative about Brendan, although I'd love to be his friend and be invited round to eat anything he made.  Plus, I have to say - what will he do with it if he wins?  Whereas both John and James could both make a real name for themselves in the kitchen in future, couldn't they?

I could see James becoming a competitor to Heston at some time in the future, couldn't you?  Except you'd prefer eating at James' place cos he isn't as pretentious!


----------



## HelenP (Oct 10, 2012)

Was sat in a pool of dribble for most of last night's show!!  Even the 'bad' looked amazing!!  Poor ol Danny and her melting creme pat, but just pass round the spoons - I'd still have eaten it!!

Shame someone had to go, it was always gonna be John or Danny - before the show, I would've said bye-bye Danny, but afterwards, I would definitely have said John had a worse week, generally.

Brendan's bakes are always aesthetically perfect, but I do like the way James is a bit more adventurous, even if his stuff is sometimes a little 'rustic' looking.  Plus, I sometimes think Brendan tries a bit too hard to be teachers' pet!!

Having said that, I think both Brendan AND James deserve to take the title.  I'll be quite sad when the series is over!

xx


----------



## trophywench (Oct 10, 2012)

'Rustique' is de rigueur for some French patisserie - but not for others.  The trick is, knowing which is which !

I have to say, some of Brendan's creations remind me of Fanny Craddock!  There was a whole series of 'Cordon Bleu' cookery books in the 1970's (smallish hardbacks, with a teal blue stripe across the tops of the covers) - and a lot of his stuff is exactly like the pics in them.  Paul has said it a couple of times - Dated - but delicious.


----------



## Northerner (Oct 16, 2012)

Eek! It's the final!!!!


----------



## Twitchy (Oct 16, 2012)

Eeeeek!! Still trying to get over the donut cravings following one recent episode lol...


----------



## Northerner (Oct 16, 2012)

This is going to be a toughie! Big surprise that James' Pithivier turned out the worst of the 3! I much prefer seeing the savoury stuff they cook, the sweet stuff always looks way too sweet and sickly for me!


----------



## Northerner (Oct 16, 2012)

Wow! Didn't expect that!  Very well-deserved!


----------



## HelenP (Oct 16, 2012)

xx


----------



## HelenP (Oct 16, 2012)

What is the prize, I'm not sure I've heard it mentioned through the series?

xx


----------



## Northerner (Oct 16, 2012)

HelenP said:


> What is the prize, I'm not sure I've heard it mentioned through the series?
> 
> xx



Actually I have no idea! How strange! Perhaps it's just a trophy


----------



## trophywench (Oct 16, 2012)

I still have no idea LOL - just the glory perhaps?

At the end, I actually wanted Brendan to win, and that's a complete U-turn for me.  You'll know why if you watched it.  

But they were right about the technical.  Sigh.  LOL

John deserved it, didn't he?  Just as precise as Brendan usually, no idea why he couldn't divide by 5 ?  It's not exactly like doing calculus or something is it?


----------



## HelenP (Oct 16, 2012)

I've just asked on Digital Spy, they know everything over there, lol.  Answer probably won't take long!

EDIT:  It appears to be a trophy and just the kudos of winning!

xx


----------



## Twitchy (Oct 16, 2012)

So so pleased John won, bless him, he came across as a really nice lad...had me snivelling when he said about finally doing something to make his mum proud - if that's true what is she on, he comes across as a really nice, gentle soul! Hope he fulfills his dreams...


----------



## trophywench (Oct 16, 2012)

Well I'm hoping mum learned a few things about her son whilst she was watching the prog.  I mean anyone can try and act whatever emotion seems appropriate, but you can't make yourself go bright red with emotion and let your eyes well up, can you?

Nor dear Brendan.  He just couldn't get it out could he?  In spite of ... what, exactly?


----------



## Steff (Oct 16, 2012)

Dam just forgot about this had darts and forgot to record pleased John won but wanted it to be Brendon hehe


----------



## Northerner (Oct 16, 2012)

Steff said:


> Dam just forgot about this had darts and forgot to record pleased John won but wanted it to be Brendon hehe



Worth watching the repeat. James basically threw it away at the final hurdle by ignoring the brief for the showstopper. Brendan cocked up his fondant fancies, they were just too messy to make for him!


----------



## Steff (Oct 16, 2012)

What did you not expect Alan and why did Helen put 3 unbelievable faces?


----------



## Northerner (Oct 16, 2012)

Steff said:


> What did you not expect Alan and why did Helen put 3 unbelievable faces?



John didn't do particularly well on the technical challenge, but then neither did the others. His showstopper was the best by far though, but still surprised as James has done so well in previous weeks that I thought it would carry him through. Very difficult to call at the end though, and I think they picked the right man


----------



## HelenP (Oct 17, 2012)

Steff said:


> why did Helen put 3 unbelievable faces?



Lol, Steff, you make me laff!! I was initially shocked at them saying John, for the last few weeks I was sure it would be Brendan or James, and John would be an 'also ran'.

Should've taken at least two off after thinking about it, as Mary and Paul had said on Loose Women that they judge each week only on THAT week's baking, including the final, they don't consider what has happened in previous shows, and that only if they deemed the result to be a draw would they look back at previous bakes.  And on the day, I guess John was overall the best, especially with the showstopper.

xx


----------



## Steff (Oct 21, 2012)

Catching up with this now


----------



## Northerner (Oct 21, 2012)

Steff said:


> Catching up with this now



Enjoy!  They are talking about making an American version with Paul Hollywood going over there, but not sure if Mary is going too.


----------



## Steff (Oct 21, 2012)

Also this week starting Monday the great British bake off master class


----------



## Steff (Oct 28, 2012)

Ahhh im chuffed that Freya won the junior bake off  she is a little angel i championed kai for a while but they all did so so well.


----------



## Northerner (Jan 27, 2013)

Has anyone been watching the Comic Relief version? Good to see people who can only cook a bit, as opposed to being master bakers!


----------



## LeeLee (Jan 27, 2013)

Some of the results looked like my attempts.  These days I only bake with Eleanor, and she takes the results home with her so I don't get tempted.  In the bad old days I could eat a whole cake in one sitting, so it's dangerous to have them around.


----------



## HelenP (Jan 27, 2013)

Northerner said:


> Has anyone been watching the Comic Relief version? Good to see people who can only cook a bit, as opposed to being master bakers!



Yeah, I've really enjoyed it.  Only disappointment is that I was expecting the 4 'star bakers' to have a bake-off on the 5th day, seemed to come to a bit of an abrupt halt without it!

xx


----------



## Northerner (Jan 27, 2013)

HelenP said:


> Yeah, I've really enjoyed it.  Only disappointment is that I was expecting the 4 'star bakers' to have a bake-off on the 5th day, seemed to come to a bit of an abrupt halt without it!
> 
> xx



What? Is that it? I was expecting a bake off too!


----------

